# iTunes gift cards at a huge discount



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I've bought two $200 cards for about $80 (USD) each. Fantastic value and great time saver for my neices and nephews' gifts. 

Here's the latest one I bought just minutes ago. So sweet. 

*[edit ehMax - Link removed. See this post.]*


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

How are they selling them so cheap? Stolen? 

Apple is not a company that is teetering on bankruptcy so I cannot see why people would want to jettison these so quickly...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

...... if it sounds too good to be true, etc...

I await follow up.... Hope you aren't getting burned.


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

... it probably is.

What's the catch?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Probably received it as a gift but didn't want it and couldn't sell for face value. Needed cash and as ted to make a quick sale who knows? I would be worried about it not being legit if the seller had a good history without any negative feedback


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

With 100% positive feedback at 35 scores, I doubt this is non-legit or a scam.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

So how does stuff like this happen. I've bought a few US$ iTunes cards for significantly less than face value, and have had this lingering sense of guilt, not knowing what I'm supporting. Once the code that I was given was refused, something like "this code has been canceled". But I emailed the seller and was given a new one that worked. So not a scam, but I don't understand how someone could be selling them for so cheap. Even at cost I'm sure they would be more than that.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

lreynolds said:


> So how does stuff like this happen. I've bought a few US$ iTunes cards for significantly less than face value, and have had this lingering sense of guilt, not knowing what I'm supporting. Once the code that I was given was refused, something like "this code has been canceled". But I emailed the seller and was given a new one that worked. So not a scam, but I don't understand how someone could be selling them for so cheap. Even at cost I'm sure they would be more than that.


The thing is, what is cost? There is no production value to these? 5 cents for the card?

It is like saying the cost of money. The cost is the face value. 

This is what I don't understand. Also, why would someone invest $400 (2x$200) in iTunes gift cards into someone if they weren't sure they used iTunes.

That would be like getting my mom $400 worth of gift cards to the UFC store...

If it all pans out then, obviously, I will be very happy for you, but I really don't understand how they can sell them so cheap.

Also, has anyone every seen when you buy an iTunes gift card at the store that they scan the barcode and then they swipe the actual card in a different machine. I have a feeling that the second machine activates the card in the iTunes server to prevent shop lifting.


----------



## mcleaf (May 11, 2008)

*itunes gift cards*

it says "Valid in US iTunes store only." Have you used your card yet in Canada?

mcleaf


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

mcleaf said:


> it says "Valid in US iTunes store only." Have you used your card yet in Canada?
> 
> mcleaf


It won't work in the iTunes Canada Store - but the selection is better in the US store in any case.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Lars said:


> With 100% positive feedback at 35 scores, I doubt this is non-legit or a scam.


Almost sounds like one of those "Code Generators", because frankly how does one get gift cards from apple at half face value?


----------



## johnm347 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you could explain to me how I could access and use the US iTunes store as a Canadian iTunes user, I will definitely hop on this bandwagon!


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

There is already a thread describing how to create a US iTunes account. It is a really good thread with alot of good advise. Search through the threads.
On another note, wasn't another thread like this already pulled for being a possible scam. 
If something looks to good to be true it usually is.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yup, it may be legit (in that you get a workable activation code) but I doubt Apple or the content providers will see any of your money. But you get to feed someone's habit.....


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Some of you guys are priceless. Why would I care how much Apple makes off these things? LOL. False scarcity thinking on software. 

There are thousands of transactions with positive feedback, and absolutely no prohibition posted by Apple against these transactions (that I can see). I'm sure the **** would have hit the fan already and Apple would have been ALL OVER IT if there was something untoward going on. 

The transaction I posted last night has closed and I've already used the money in my account. The seller told me he could sell me lots more $200 certificates at around $75. Yes, it applies only to the US account, but their selection is much better anyway. 

Whoot.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

imachungry said:


> Some of you guys are priceless. Why would I care how much Apple makes off these things? LOL. False scarcity thinking on software.
> 
> There are thousands of transactions with positive feedback, and absolutely no prohibition posted by Apple against these transactions (that I can see). I'm sure the **** would have hit the fan already and Apple would have been ALL OVER IT if there was something untoward going on.
> 
> ...


I bought one of these awhile back, from a different seller. It worked at first and then Apple disabled the account, saying that they couldn't verify the number and could only assume that it "may" have been obtained fraudulently.
I emailed the seller who immediately apologized and said he had "a technical problem" and gave me another code, which worked without a hitch.
Honestly, there's something going on here that isn't totally legit, don't you think? So, my question to the OP is, have you actually tried one of these and managed to use the whole amount without having the number questioned? 
Apple is a big company, blah blah, but the money also goes into the pockets of the recording artists. It's not just software, and it's not just Apple.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

imachungry said:


> There are thousands of transactions with positive feedback, and absolutely no prohibition posted by Apple against these transactions (that I can see). I'm sure the **** would have hit the fan already and Apple would have been ALL OVER IT if there was something untoward going on.


I think the point you are missing is that Apple *IS* "all over it". Fraudulent card numbers are being refused all the time by iTunes.

A big 'woot! woot! and :clap: to you since you got your purchase to go through. Excellent deal!

Be aware that there are stories out there of Apple closing accounts or attempting to do so retroactively.

Fraudulent very high 'seller' ratings have been discussed, also.

Just sayin'.............. _Caveat emptor_.

*And a lot of us would like to know just where we can get iTunes cards cheap enough to allow us to sell them on for $0.40 on the face value dollar, cover costs and still stay in business (make a profit).*


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm well aware of what's going on, and maybe I'll get stung maybe I won't. Either way I'm paypal protected and Apple does not permanently close your account if you're not in the wrong. It's well documented. Plus, I have my CDN account pristine as the driven snow. 

I've already used a large part of the balance, so it appears I'm already ahead of the game. 

As for the economic bleeding hearts, do you cry when you get something from a retailer on Boxing Day which is a loss to them? I doubt it. Grow up. Not my problem. Software has no value after the costs of the initial production, except for bandwith. Additionally, there are many legit ways that this is happening if you Google a bit. Not saying it's not a scam, but it could be perfectly legit business. 

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

imachungry said:


> I'm well aware of what's going on, and maybe I'll get stung maybe I won't. Either way I'm paypal protected and Apple does not permanently close your account if you're not in the wrong. It's well documented. Plus, I have my CDN account pristine as the driven snow.
> 
> I've already used a large part of the balance, so it appears I'm already ahead of the game.
> 
> ...


Every one would be happy if the codes worked obviously, legit or not. 

I'm just saying that gift cards are cash value when it comes to the iTunes store. Obviously apple isn't going to sell gift cards for less than they'd need to pay the artist/developer/producer. Would just be astinine. And the fact that one could just easily replace the number seems to show that either the numbers are generated or stolen, or at least a very real possibility of being "too good to be true". 

But like I said as long as the code works for the buyer, they're not going to bitch about it, besides if they ever got caught be like 'but I bought this from such as such, I didn't know it was illegal".


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

imachungry said:


> As for the economic bleeding hearts, do you cry when you get something from a retailer on Boxing Day which is a loss to them? I doubt it. Grow up. Not my problem. *Software has no value after the costs of the initial production, except for bandwith*. Additionally, there are many legit ways that this is happening if you Google a bit. Not saying it's not a scam, but it could be perfectly legit business.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all


Except you're not getting software you're getting music/TV shows/movies/etc. which have value, otherwise you wouldn't be downloading them.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

use_stupid_name said:


> Except you're not getting software you're getting music/TV shows/movies/etc. which have value, otherwise you wouldn't be downloading them.


Of course software also has value and since you can buy applications from the AppStore with an iTunes card, software is also in the equation. It's interesting to see how some people justify their bounty by belittling the value associated with what they are buying.

Enforcement of the law is difficult for purchases of "fell off the back of a truck" merchandise. Someone has to prove you knew the product was initially obtained illegitimately and there is trade in "gift cards" precisely because there is profit in them (since redemption rates are far from 100% (the retailer isn't stealing from the gift card purchaser if the giftee doesn't redeem). 

EhMax might be put in a bad position over such threads since he is a visible target, unlike the internet dealers. For that reason, such postings should be discouraged.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

imachungry said:


> Software has no *value* after the costs of the initial production, except for bandwith.


Software has no additional *cost* after the costs of the initial production, except for bandwidth. The 2000th copy has the same inherent value as the first. ITo follow you logic, the first download of an application would have to cover the entire cost of the code writing, production, testing, company overhead, etc. All additional copies would be postage and handling......


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

*[edit ehMax - Link removed. See this post.]*
may answer a question or two that have been raised about getting cards for less than face value.

And ebay is full of listing for iTunes gift cards for less than face value > 
*[edit ehMax - Link removed. See this post.]*


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Apple has to pay around 70% of the cost shown on the store to the labels or movie producers. So obviously something is wrong here.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> Apple has to pay around 70% of the cost shown on the store to the labels or movie producers. So obviously something is wrong here.


 As I said earlier, there is no cost of the card besides the face value.

Three possible things are happening here: either the people have a code generator, but I don't know how they would be able to figure out what codes would give you what credit; they are stealing the codes/ cards from somewhere; or they are cleaning (laundering) money. 

The third may seem far fetched, but they could very well be buying $200 gift cards with counterfeit money and then selling them for $70. Or they are buying them with illicit (drugs, prostitution, weapons sales etc) funds and selling them to clean the money. 

Although there are more effective ways of cleaning money, this is a possibility.

Either way this is completely illegal. These guys could be real slime bags and you are supporting it. They are certainly not going to be receiving bad feedback if the credit goes through, but eBay customers don't care how the product was attained as long as they can use it. 

I would be careful, you might be pulled into a very messy situation...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> As I said earlier, there is no cost of the card besides the face value.


Right but if somehow these people are getting them for less than what they retail for, Apple would still presumably have to pay the regular 70% of the retail "cost" of the movie or whatever. If they're getting cheated out of this money then they're losing quite a bit of money. But it could easily be what you are saying as well such as credit card fraud etc. and Apple is getting money but possibly getting shafted with chargebacks later.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

OK

Here is the official response well maybe not official but I spoke to an Apple Rep about these cards cause a few days ago I went through an ordeal for these.

I actually bought a $200 CDN itunes cards on ebay for $91 bucks. First time I had ever seen CDN store cards on itunes.

Anyways, the next day after reading all the stories on Google the next day about fake/fraudulent card I asked the seller for my money back, filed a complaint because after a few hours of reading the horror stories with these, you'll assume they are all fake and I also asked for his contact info in case of any issue with the card. He would provide neither.

Anyways, I spoke to Apple directly on Monday regarding the card and they told me this.

The card was redeemed so there appears to be no problem right now. But that doesn't mean the card was not bought fraudulently.

It may be weeks before someone notices their credit card has been dipped to buy cards & sell them when that happens, yup, iTunes will freeze/close accounts. Of course, much of the time it's too late. In the US it's a major major issue. 

The scam is simple. They steal credit card. They order $200 iTunes Credit via eMail. Goes through. Code received via email. Code is quickly sold via eBay. Code is redeemed. 

Look on ioffer.com - tons of cards - cheap.... All $200 cards. No doubt these are the result of exactly what was mentioned above. iTunes also doesn't sell cards over the $50 mark. So these redemption codes were purchased directly online with a credit card, that's all there is to it. 

I'd say 99% are bought with some poor chaps credit card. It's quite sad actually and something they will need to stop.

Anyways, I still have my CDN credit. I apologized to the seller who really did seem decent besides not willing to share his/her contact info. I used some more again today and all seems fine.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> Right but if somehow these people are getting them for less than what they retail for, Apple would still presumably have to pay the regular 70% of the retail "cost" of the movie or whatever. If they're getting cheated out of this money then they're losing quite a bit of money. But it could easily be what you are saying as well such as credit card fraud etc. and Apple is getting money but possibly getting shafted with chargebacks later.


Apple certainly has insurance for this, so don't worry about Apple. 

The problem is that these cards are somehow being illegally attained. The above post is most likely what is happening.

It would be a really good way to launder money though...beejacon 

PS. I am a Bolivian drug lord. Anyone want 75% off iTunes gift cards?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Do to the possible legality of this, I am removing links to these transactions. ehMac.ca's official position is we will not be allowing links to these types of auctions. Please do not bother sending other members PM's asking for links etc...

I am keeping this thread, as it is a valuable discussion. 

I work for a retailer that sells iTunes Gift cards, and there is no way on earth anyone legit could be selling iTunes cards at these prices. Somewhere, I am certain there is crime involved.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

My concern more than anything is for the artists who made the music. They should be paid for each and every copy of their work. Lord knows they get little enough as it is!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> My concern more than anything is for the artists who made the music. They should be paid for each and every copy of their work. Lord knows they get little enough as it is!


Agreed. The artists will get their money in this situation, however. Apple would certainly not pay them. 

Mr. Mayor

I agree with your verdict. ehMac is a very popular website and I am sure a quick google of this phenomena would produce this thread. The legal risks are indeed grave.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Of course software also has value and since you can buy applications from the AppStore with an iTunes card, software is also in the equation. It's interesting to see how some people justify their bounty by belittling the value associated with what they are buying.



This is more priceless stuff. You now are the morality police deciding what is right and what is wrong without any evidence that it's a scam. Software has no value beyond the cost of production of the first copy, save packaging and "distribution" (mailed or downloaded). If a software creator decides to discount his or her product by 60 or 70%, he can still make money, unlike traditional hard goods. So there can be a very legitimate way the marketplace is operating. 

I respect the moderator's desire to block the link I posted. No problem and I certainly respect his decision. But the notion that somehow because something is deeply discounted means that I am a bad guy for purchasing it is absurd, typical of the kind of thinking that pervades this forum. 

If it's a scam, the money will be taken back from my account, my account will be shut down or Apple will have to figure out a way to alter their system and take steps to reduce credit card fraud. This is not only not my problem, but I am prepared to take the hit if it is indeed a scam. 

It's interesting that since I started this thread I have read of countless attempts by people to contact Apple to do the right thing and they have been largely ignored. There are dozens and dozens of sites which sell discount coupons of all kinds, so there is not only normal business-making but very little CURRENT prohibitions in Google about itunes gift card scams. 

Again, don't start blaming me. I bought on good faith, and no I didn't buy wondering who was making money or who wasn't. The world is littered with deeply discounted products that all of you buy all the time. I'm not in charge of Apple or ebay's business plan.

It looked good to me, and I found it a pretty good sign that feedback of sellers would be almost 100% positive over months and months and that ebay's boards would have almost no discussion of scammery. But we'll see...


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*dirty $ in ----> clean $ out*



Adrian. said:


> It would be a really good way to launder money though...


Not really actually. You would have to complete so many of these transactions in order to launder any significant sum of money that it would be next to pointless. At less than $100 a time, think of the sheer volume that would have to be successfully completed in order to launder even a modest amount of money. (I mean "modest" to a person/people who is/are sophisticated enough to not only generate enough illegal currency that it must be laundered, but who are also sophisticated enough to actually do the "laundering".)

Could it be happening, sure. Is it, I doubt it. That being said though, it would not surprise me at all if something nefarious is going on behind the scenes here.

Truly, buyer beware. You may be buying a lot more than $200 in iTunes gift cards.

I look forward to hearing if the OP gets through his purchase amount before Apple throws the boom-switch on his account.

Regards,
n&e, m&c


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

> Not really actually. You would have to complete so many of these transactions in order to launder any significant sum of money that it would be next to pointless.


Indeed, but the era of the old trick of the night club pulling 100 G's a night is over. I said "laundering" because it could also be that people are buying these with gift cards (obviously not the $200 online only ones) with counterfeit money and selling them for real money. The times of the old trick of buying a $5 item with a $100 bill are also over. The crooks are getting more and more ingenious.

Besides, whose to say the same person isn't buying his own iTunes cards under a different name with the same funds. Can anyone say "double-super cycle"?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

If you don't understand the difference between a true/honest discount and this operation, so be it. Isn't it odd that pretty much everyone else recognizes it for what it is? The fact that there are many "resellers" with similar operations and that Apple isn't playing whack-a-mole to keep them in check, is utterly beside the point. And you seem to misunderstand "value" and "cost". The cost of software (and most content) is amortized over many copies so that the actual price per unit is reasonable. Writing software is not necessarily a high margin activity because it requires up-front investment, sufficient sales and often significant ongoing support. No one makes money if they cannot recoup their initial investment, the cost of making copies and the necessary support. Maybe that's why so many software companies go bust.

But, 'tis the Season, so let's move on to the Boxing Day sales....



imachungry said:


> This is more priceless stuff. You now are the morality police deciding what is right and what is wrong without any evidence that it's a scam. Software has no value beyond the cost of production of the first copy, save packaging and "distribution" (mailed or downloaded). If a software creator decides to discount his or her product by 60 or 70%, he can still make money, unlike traditional hard goods. So there can be a very legitimate way the marketplace is operating.
> 
> I respect the moderator's desire to block the link I posted. No problem and I certainly respect his decision. But the notion that somehow because something is deeply discounted means that I am a bad guy for purchasing it is absurd, typical of the kind of thinking that pervades this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you, Mr Mayor, for allowing this thread to continue. 
Apologies for posting the links to eBay - I genuinely thought that I was contributing to the debate, by allowing ehMac-ers the chance to view what the original poster was refereing to. I still don't understand the "up to 80% off iTunes gift cards" sales though. Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not going to go back and re read all of this, but I don't think anyone was calling the OP a bad guy.
Certainly, my intention was only to provide a caution as the discount seemed, well, extreme, and as we all know, Apple discounts are small.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i won't get into the debate over right and wrong b/c i once used ebay to buy a US gift card. it wasn't as substantial as the OP's deal, but this was before the Cdn itunes movies were going.

Anyhoo, my point is: i received an email from ebay indicating the seller was closed down to breach of conduct or whatever it was with ebay. could it be selling the cards? maybe. could also be something entirely different. 
just sharing my 2 cents.

merry christmas to all!

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

> Software has no value beyond the cost of production of the first copy, save packaging 

Labour has no value beyond the cost of your busfare to get to and from work, so accordingly, you'll not be upset if someone steals your month's paycheque from your workplace. 

You are not out of pocket any money to speak of other than busfare, and the cost of your education and experience is already done with.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

harry_dig said:


> i can give u itunes gift card at the cheapest rate...so for the latest rates contact me...


No freaking way...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

From what I understand about 50% of the price of an individual iTune goes to the record label. The big labels then give a couple of pennies to the artist and a couple of pennies more to the song writer. If the label has managed to buy out these royalties altogether then the creators would probably get nothing. 

The situation with some smaller labels seems to be quite different. Artists like Ani DeFranco manage to get almost all of the available royalty cut while there is at least one indie label that returns 80% of the royalties to the artists leaving it up them to properly compensate the song writers. 

There is also Apple's Byte involved so any iTunes card that sells for less than 75% of face value would be extremely suspect.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone doesn't know Canadian law.
Buying merchandise at a price point that is too far below it's know price constitutes receiving stolen goods here.
You cannot buy a brand new Corvette for $5000.00 and pretend that you don't know that it is stolen.
You cannot buy a brand new 60inch plasma tv for $100.00 and pretend that you don't know that it is stolen.
In Canada if you buy a something that is that far below it's presumed value it is up to the buyer to explain how it could be purchased for that price.
In other words the onus falls back on the buyer.


----------

